# Almond Prices



## BecunaBees (Nov 10, 2019)

Almond Prices, what’s going rate this year, and what terms for that.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I see Walmart has them for $7.99 a lb. I think they take cash or credit card.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

The Honey Householder said:


> I see Walmart has them for $7.99 a lb. I think they take cash or credit card.


I'll have to check again, but I think Target Stores were a bit cheaper than $7.99.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

You must not have Costco in Ohio.
They have a much better offer. Terms are "cash on the barrel-head"
Check this out:
https://www.costco.com/kirkland-signature-supreme-whole-almonds,-3-lbs.product.100115268.html


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Yep, just at $7 per pound. Checked on Amazon and the range is pretty tight in the 3# bag. As far as terms, I think they offer free delivery.


----------



## BecunaBees (Nov 10, 2019)

Great post. Had some respect for your posts until this. JWPalmer. Guess the rest of your stuff is just crap too?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Sorry, Becuna bees. It was too easy. Everyone that posted knew you meant almond pollination prices. Just having a tiny bit of fun on a cold night. No offense meant.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

HarryVanderpool said:


> You must not have Costco in Ohio.
> They have a much better offer. Terms are "cash on the barrel-head"
> Check this out:
> https://www.costco.com/kirkland-signature-supreme-whole-almonds,-3-lbs.product.100115268.html


Harry, We do. Just check and Costco price is $4.66 a lb. Good information. I do have cash, but all my barrels are full and ready to ship.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

JWPalmer said:


> Sorry, Becuna bees. It was too easy. Everyone that posted knew you meant almond pollination prices. Just having a tiny bit of fun on a cold night. No offense meant.


I think, by most accounts, prices are moving sideways. Dosen't seem to be much urgency from either growers or beekeepers.......yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm curious too, with several news stories recently about the use of drones for pollination.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeny said:


> I'm curious too, with several news stories recently about the use of drones for pollination.


Ha ha. Perhaps a few decades from now Near term if there is a threat to the almond pollination business it would be lack of water (the southern part of the valley is literally a desert) or self pollinating trees which would probably still require some level of insect pollination for high yield and good nut quality.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, perhaps one should say more clearly what they are looking for. 

I say that in this thread because there _*ARE*_ Beesource threads discussing almond [as in 'nut'] prices. For example ....

https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322569-Almond-Prices-Crash


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Well, perhaps one should say more clearly what they are looking for.


Does this help?
https://www.merlofarminggroup.com/almonds/California Inshell


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

that chart is what the honey prices should look like!

Nick


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I know what Major Payne would say about this, "Sens-ahhhh-tive".

Alex


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Nick,

If honey prices was like that chart everyone would be doing it. I think we was better off 20 years ago with package bee priced at $30 a package and honey at $.72 a lb. What was almond pollination 20 years ago?


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

all tractor supply stores across the us are selling 3 lb packages for $200 this season.
seeing nuc prices here for $275
wow


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Well, perhaps one should say more clearly what they are looking for.
> 
> I say that in this thread because there _*ARE*_ Beesource threads discussing almond [as in 'nut'] prices. For example ....
> 
> https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322569-Almond-Prices-Crash


Welllll ya but this is a posting under "Commercial Beekeeping" at a time of year when all the commercials I know are intensely interested in the current bee supply and rental rates in the final run up to the almond bloom. To me it seems odd to be inquiring here about where I can get the best price on a bag of nuts. Just sayin. Carry on.


----------

